# Propane re-fillers?



## dchaviland (May 5, 2008)

Curious... in regards to propane... does anyone have any knowledge about using and the safety in using the propane re-filler attachments that allow you fill the 1lb green propane tank from your 20lb propane tanks? I had a propane store tell me they were unsafe but didn't specify why.

Thanks,

David


----------



## frank-id (Dec 20, 2010)

*Propane refill*

Follow any instructions. Good method for saving money. Been using refill connection for many years. Fill carefully outside. frank


----------



## old_guy_camping (Aug 12, 2011)

Get the post that goes on a 20 lb tank, then hook up your stove(s), lantern, etc. Works fine for me. Coleman 30 inch, 3 Item Distribution Tree - Walmart.com


----------

